# Model shooting group in Pittsburgh



## trcapro (Apr 18, 2012)

If anyone might want to get involved, I work with a group base out of Pittsburgh that comes together to do group model shoots. The more photographers the better, especially since things sometimes get sort of sparse during the spring ans summer months considering so many of us are using our weekends doing wedding gigs.


----------

